# Shut off loan ended letters or send to another email address



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

Is there any way to not get the loan ended letters from libraries?  Or have them not sent to the Kindle but another email address?

Thanks


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think so. Not the first time that comes up though. Might want to send something to amazon feedback.
I do have times where I pick up a kindle I haven't used in a while and I have to go through and delete all those letters first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, they go to every device the book was on. For me it's a minor annoyance -- I just delete 'em.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm, I can't say for sure, but I don't get the letters delivered to my Kindle because I sideload my library books and stay in airplane mode. I get the letters delivered to the same email address where I get the notices that the book is available.

So that may be an answer, but it's also possible that I have several hundred loan-ended letters waiting for me to exit airplane mode!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

GBear said:


> Hmm, I can't say for sure, but I don't get the letters delivered to my Kindle because I sideload my library books and stay in airplane mode. I get the letters delivered to the same email address where I get the notices that the book is available.


This is my method, as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can find out what's waiting to be delivered to your kindle by going to MYC&D and selecting the option for 'pending delivery'. Click the arrow next to the "Books" option and "Pending Delivery" is at the very bottom. I don't think, however, that you can delete them from there.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can find out what's waiting to be delivered to your kindle by going to MYC&D and selecting the option for 'pending delivery'. Click the arrow next to the "Books" option and "Pending Delivery" is at the very bottom. I don't think, however, that you can delete them from there.


Thank you, Ann. I do have my December Kindle First choice listed in Pending Deliveries - I must have accidentally hit deliver to my Kindle before manually downloading it when I selected it - but nothing else. Either Pending Deliveries doesn't show undelivered End of Loan notices or I somehow changed a setting to deliver them to my regular email instead of the Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SoCal said:


> Is there any way to not get the loan ended letters from libraries? Or have them not sent to the Kindle but another email address?
> 
> Thanks


This is a couple of years old but it may help:

Link to Amazon forum, 2014



> If you return the books as soon as you're finished with them (you can do that from your Manage Your Kindle Content page), and then delete the books from your Kindle, you won't get the notices. You only get the notices if the sync with Amazon has to remove an expired book from your Kindle. I think they didn't it so that people wouldn't freak out from having books mysteriously disappear from their Kindles. That happened (with an explanation after the fact) when there was an illegal version of Orwell's 1984 for sale in 2009, and Amazon removed the book from people's Kindles when those Kindles were connected to the Internet. There was a huge hue and cry about the situation, and Amazon promised never to do it again. If you don't have the expired book on your Kindle the day it expires (or the day you return it early), you won't get the notice. At least, that's been my experience.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you, Betsy. I do get an email when I have returned the book. I don't usually let them just expire (unless I forget).


----------

